# Room available



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 11, 2019)

If anyone is interested in wintering in the Kitsap peninsula, I have a furnished room available at a squat outside of Bremerton for a person or couple. 1hr 15 min drive from Seattle or 2 hr on public transit. House has electricity and internet but no water. Nearest tap water source is a 15 minute walk from the house. The house is on a bus line but buses here stop running at 9. Vehicle ownership is recommended, but not needed by any means. Interested candidate should have some savings or income. Electric bill is usually around $200/month through the winter, internet is $60, split between me and you. I can show you where to source free food in the area. Dog owner a big minus, and a dog with dog aggression is out of the question. PM me with questions if interested. House will probably be evicted in August, definitely no sooner.


----------



## CouchPunx (Nov 12, 2019)

Badass. So no rent, just bills? Is it just you living there now?


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 12, 2019)

CouchPunx said:


> Badass. So no rent, just bills? Is it just you living there now?


Yeah, no rent. There's one other person living here now who can't be counted on to help the house in any real way cuz he's been put on a psychiatric drug that basically makes him mentally handicapped.


----------

